# Other Five.Ten Shoes...



## hooplehead (Apr 1, 2006)

Hola Amigos,

I'm looking for a good pair of flat pedal shoes (if that's the term), and it seems the overwhelming consensus are that Five.Ten Impact are the best of the class. Well, I was looking at them, and find them ugly as sin. 

Strangely to me, I don't see a single thing written about Five.Ten's other lines--namely with the Stealth C4 soles. Anyone have any experiences with say, Five.Ten Hueco's? I'd like the bottoms to grip, but as I usually bike to destinations, i.e, after finishing my bike trip, I do social stuff, so the hit-every-branch-on-the-ugly-tree Impact's are out of question.

Anyone have experiences with Stealth C4 bottoms for biking?

Thanks!


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

the stealth bottoms are very similar or the same across their line and all work well, but it's the support of the shoe that makes it good for mtb. Personally, I like the look of the impact 2 lows.

http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/fiveten_impact2low/

If you still don't like those, another new shoe that is supposed to be great is the Adidas Berm.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/clothing/shoes/product/berm-shoes-29247


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

*Other 5.10 Versions...*

You may already know but there are a few different variants of the 5.10 impacts and some are less ugly than others:

2007 Low and High
2008 Low and High
Marzocchi Bomber Low
Sam Hill Custom Low (My personal favorite)
Nathan Rennie Custom High
Special Edition Low


----------



## hooplehead (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...I don't really like any of those. I guess I should have explained--I only really do real MTB a few times a year--I basically use my mountain bike as an urban scoot-around vehicle--3-4km clips at a time, 3-4 times a day. So i guess I don't need the protection or stiffness many do. I just need the soles to be sticky-ish. In fact, I'm in a warmer climate and would like the uppers to be relatively thin/airable. 

Thanks for the input tho...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Similar to you I didn't think the standard 5.10s would be suitable for me. I brought a set of 5.10 Yosemite Loafers as they would be handy for wearing on a lot of other occasions not just mtb. What can I say they are very comfy & great but best of all a hell of a lot more sticky in regards to mtb riding. Of course never having owned the proper mtb 5.10's I can't directly compare,but the sole on these bing a mixture of S2 & C4 works a lot better than my old addidas sneakers so 5.10 are doing something right.


















Just get the shoe you like - after all if it's not suitable for mtb at least it will be for the other purpose you brought it for!


----------



## junqneto (Apr 3, 2007)

*Giro XEN Shoe*

Have you seen the Giro shoes? They are described as a bike/casual shoes and doesn't look so bad. Good price tough! ($39.99). Check it here:

http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=205_412_788_791&zenid=00e7e50032aafab11809a815d9ff01a8


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Anyone that wears that as a casual shoe should be shot.


----------



## thetreadway (Jun 29, 2007)

Flat pedal=Flat bottomed shoe. hence, the impact


----------



## Excel (May 7, 2005)

If you only MTB occasionally, save your money and buy some skate shoes. You don't need real MTB shoes to ride flats, and a skate shoe can have a good pattern and sticky enough rubber to allow the pedal pins to bite in and hold.

The sole won't last as long, but then again you won't be abusing them.

Buy a pair with the stiffest soles you can find because they tend to flex a lot, unless you want the flex. There might be BMX specific shoes that are cheaper, too.


----------



## boobaciousboob (May 11, 2008)

To be honest, your best option would be the 5:10 basic shoe, i did a review of it on my site once.... Casual and still has the stealth sole, however it is the phantom rubber not c4 your after....

check it out... http://www.dirtyhalfpipe.co.uk/content/view/196/1/

Joe


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Look at climbing approach shoes. 

They use a sticky rubber sole and are usually fairly stiff.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Vans slip-ons


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the regular 5.tennie has a pretty much flat sole very simular to the impact.

the are also super comfy and i can send 5.8 trad in them


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Topping out at size 13 = pffft.
I hear so much good news about these, and they're out of reach.
balls!


----------



## onyourbike (Mar 18, 2006)

The largest available Adidas Berm (post # 2) seems to be US 12 / EUR 46. 
What's wrong with these manufacturers? don't they want to sell shoes?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

From what I've seen, most of the companies top out at 12 or 13.
Spesh being an unsurprising exception, and a handful of others whose names do not quicklycome to mind...
I'm currently in the market for some road shoes, and it's being a huge PITA to find anything resembling a decent range of choices.
(that being said, I'm rocking a pair of speshie MTB shoes that have beem working for me since 98, thanks to my tendancy to ride flats when I'm doing anything but XC)


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank God someone started a thread on this already, I'm having the same problem (though I do ride more regularly than the t.s.).

Has anyone tried either of these?

BTW, I know the guide has C4 soles, how do those compare to Stealth soles?

Thanx for any help.


----------

